# Penn and teller Bullshit - Bible bullshit



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Penn and Teller take on the bible.

Part 1






Part 3


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I wasn't that interested in watching the three videos in their entirety, but I vote this goes to "That's Life" -- saw enough of the stuff. It isn't really debate, or support, or anything. I personally find it rude, IMHO. Only IMHO.

I can understand where (who is it that talks, lol - Penn or Teller) is coming from, but this is stand up comedy not a documentary. Perhaps I shouldn't have put my YouTube thing in this section but I think it was more tasteful and on point.

And again, personally, do we need to hear "The Bible is Bullshit". We're back to "Religious people are stupid."

I ask any moderator to move this to "That's Life" ... I just think it's over the top for this forum, but per freedom of speech is fine there.

D
IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO
IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO
IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO
IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO
IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO
IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO
IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO
IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO, IMHO
:roll:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

So your basically saying you can only post material in the sprituality god relegions and new age section if it agrees with the views of religion and new age beliefs and doesn't challenge them.

That to me , whiffs of censorship. If you don't like it don't watch it!!

It's still relevent to religion

and not once have I said all relegious people are stupid.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

falling_free said:


> So your basically saying you can only post material in the sprituality god relegions and new age section if it agrees with the views of religion and new age beliefs and doesn't challenge them.
> 
> That to me , whiffs of censorship. If you don't like it don't watch it!!
> 
> ...


No. You will note that I noticed in the Main Forum a thread that should be in this, the Religious Forum. James/Administrator didn't create all of these different forums on a whim. And we've already been through a huge fight over what is hurtful to others and what's not.

This is simply rude and can be discussed freely in "That's Life" ... and I've asked Moderators to view it and decide.

I have discussed religion at length here and debated it, but I don't appreciate attacks.

This is just rude, is all. You have the right to say whatever you want.

This is so tiresome.

D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

As usual, the internet is a place where someone can be as crass as they please. In real life you can speak your mind, but I know you wouldn't be this rude.

To each his own. I said this should go to THAT'S LIFE, not be censored. Oh for the love of God.

It's not what someone says it's how it's said.

So many here figure they can say whatever they wish then complain when it's in the wrong forum, or moved.

And no this won't be deleted just said I thought it should be moved, as the thread in the Main Forum should be moved here. Both can still be debated. How is that censorship. And I have the right to my own opinion as well.

End of it.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PS, I don't have new age beliefs. You obviously have read none of my posts. Never mind. I have figured I'm atheist, which simply means I don't believe in an anthropomorphized fatherly figure of a God or Gods such as Zeus, or Allah, etc.

I'm agnostic in that I can't have a full understanding of the workings of the Universe.

I am noting incendiary statements in certain parts of the forum placed purely to irritate people.

That's your right and mine.
You irritate me.
I irritate you.
Happy?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Your making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> That's your right and mine.
> You irritate me.
> I irritate you.
> Happy?


whatever, your blowing things totally out of proportion as per usual.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I find P+T really funny. They make a lot of good points and a lot of points I don't agree with.


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

One of the greatest things about the Bible and Christianity is that it is open to attack and criticism, who cares what forum it is in, it makes no difference, I dont see what the problem is because if the content of the clips were originaly suitable for broadcast then they are suitable here. Think how bad it would be if we didnt have the right to say parts of the Bible are bullsht, I think we have a duty to question it.



Dreamer said:


> And again, personally, do we need to hear "The Bible is Bullshit". We're back to "Religious people are stupid."


You keep repeating this but nobody ever said "Religious people are stupid" nobody. It is a good thing if people ask the question if there is a relationship between intelligence and religion and it is a good thing if people criticise the Bible if they have some sort of argument and arent just throwing insults, I dont think these are hateful posts designed to hurt people at all, that is not the way I have read them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

CECIL said:


> I find P+T really funny.


I'll second this.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Meh. I don't agree with the "if you don't like it, don't watch it" mentality with regards to this because I think religious people should be hammered in the face with facts (P & T aren't the best at these) and told they're stupid because essentially they are. Not necessarily in general, but just stupid in relation to their knowledge of existence. :roll:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Moved. Can't access the mod section for some reason, so, in the immortal words of Bobby Brown...."It's my Perogative!"


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Moved. Can't access the mod section for some reason, so, in the immortal words of Bobby Brown...."It's my Perogative!"


Fair enough. This was the decision of a Moderator. I weighed in, my POV was overridden.

My beef is sheer rudeness. If someone said, "DP? Related to stupidity?" I would be equally offended and suggest that certainly not go in the main forum. This has less to do with religion than it does with sheer puerile attacks of all stripes.

I disagree, however, I accept the decision of a Moderator.

Moving right along, lol .....


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Not once have I even said that relgious people are all stupid, and also the programme is called pen and teller - bullshit - bible bullshit.

Im assuming it's the bible bullshit title you found rude.


----------

